# Minimalist Housing



## sporeworld (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's a quick pic of something I did for my silkworms a while back when I wanted to see if a few degree higher or lower affected their growth (essentially, it didn't).

What translates to mantis lovers, is that I think this may be a decent approach for a beginner who gets a mantis "gifted" to them, while they think of something better. Needs air holes in top, but otherwise, pretty simple. I think you could skip the tiny little vase and just run the leaf through the top (hanging down) instead.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 4, 2010)

This was a more mature version...


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 4, 2010)

if you keep showing me ideas like this, I'm going to wind up with more mantids. (is that a bad thing?)  

as it is I wound up buying 2 of the tetra water wonders just yesterday at my local petco for my ghosts. STOP MAKING ME SPEND MY MONEY!!!! :angry:  

I have enough bugs in my home. what are you trying to do to me? send me to bug shows next? I'm doomed I tell you. I'm gona need pro help shortly if you keep this up. :wacko: :blink: 

Harry


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2010)

That would make feeding difficult. This approach is what the 32 oz insect cups are for with the vented lid. No reason to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 4, 2010)

Rick said:


> That would make feeding difficult. This approach is what the 32 oz insect cups are for with the vented lid. No reason to reinvent the wheel.


I think this is for a temporary housing, ie: free mystery mantids or if you get a ton extra.

but I agree, they could use some drilling for feeding holes.

Harry


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2010)

warpdrive said:


> I think this is for a temporary housing, ie: free mystery mantids or if you get a ton extra.
> 
> but I agree, they could use some drilling for feeding holes.
> 
> Harry


It is basically the same as the 32 oz many of us use. I consider those to be minimalist housing as well. Same idea basically except the above was designed for something else.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 4, 2010)

Rick said:


> It is basically the same as the 32 oz many of us use. I consider those to be minimalist housing as well. Same idea basically except the above was designed for something else.


I'm lucky, I work in a deli. not everyone has enough cups...but I feel ya.  

Harry


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 4, 2010)

You can totally use that with a larger hole cut in it and a cotton ball plug. Simple, cheap, no lid required! Although, I think I prefer having lids anyhow cuz they are easy to dump FFs into! Ports can be difficult without a funnel....


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, if I did this for mantids, I'd put the hole (or 2) in the top (which I DID on a similar version a year or so ago).

The deli cups I've used are a little hazy, and viewing is the point of the whole thing for me (and the challenege). I eventually found some cylindrical ones with only a single seam to break the view, and stuck with those.


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 5, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> The deli cups I've used are a little hazy, and viewing is the point of the whole thing for me (and the challenege). I eventually found some cylindrical ones with only a single seam to break the view, and stuck with those.


Where have you gotten your cups from?


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 5, 2010)

Five or 6 different places. The flexible ones always have that slight haze. I used cut 2 liter bottles for a while, and that worked alright. But the rigid containers have been my favorites. Really clear.

I do have some deli cips that aren't hazy, and most of the enclosures at mantisplace are clear AND already cut, so I usually point newbies in that direction - 1 stop shopping - mantis, food, enclosure, tweezers.

I wonder how many of you folks have nets for catching winged escapees...?


----------



## LauraMG (Dec 5, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> I wonder how many of you folks have nets for catching winged escapees...?


The mantids are usually easy to catch cuz they'll crawl right on your finger


----------



## PeterF (Dec 6, 2010)

warpdrive said:


> I'm lucky, I work in a deli. not everyone has enough cups...but I feel ya.
> 
> Harry


Maybe you need to go into the deli cup online business....


----------

